# what do you make of this rescue??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

K, so not to totally :deadhorse:
but, I keep checking this rescue group's website.
http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=KS157&sort=&preview=1

Some of you may have seen my post before Christmas about the little Havanese girl they had. I wanted her sooo bad. I still have dreams about her little face. Her pics are still on my desktop  
I asked what people thought..and got a lot of people seeing red flags. Several mentioned the various small dog breeds she had. Including shih tzus, the havanese, and a couple of yorkies. 
I'd only exchanged a couple emails with the lady. She instantly told me she'd meet me half way. Sent me a couple extra pics when I asked. Then my computer died on me for a few days, and I couldn't get back with her. When I finally got it back and running, the pup was off her site. I emailed her that my computer was down, thanked her for her time. And never heard back from her.
For wks, she's only had some older, big mixed breed dogs. Today I happened to look. And there again, a bunch of smaller "fluff balls".

I kind of feel like I really dodged a bullet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, I am not sure what you are asking? YOu are interested in finding a dog thru petfinder? ARe you looking specifically for a Havanese?
In my experience with my Rescue of Jack I picked him up at a "puppy broker" who had barrels of all different kinds of puppies - that told me right away that they were from puppy mills. I would stay away from anyone who doesnt breed just the breed you are looking for. What is the name of the place you were looking at?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would just ask where do all the puppies come from. Just ask a single question- I mean if she buys them at auctions, that way you know where the dog is coming from and you are more prepared with the issues it may have. Maybe they all come from the garage sales? I think rescue can be defined in many different ways by many different people. I would just caution with the reality of how many pure breed 9 week old puppies are turned into rescue....

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurie, guess I'm just feeling relieved I didn't go through with getting a pup from here. It just seems odd to me that she only has a few mixed, older dogs. And all these popular, cute, fuzzy puppies. No mention of getting them from mills or anything. ( My Daisy was from a Bichon recue. She was from a puppy mill raid. )

Yes, I am looking for a pup on petfinder. Because I really rather adopt my next. Not even looking for a purebred. So, no..not specifically looking for another Havanese. Although I'd love one!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I would just ask where do all the puppies come from. Just ask a single question- I mean if she buys them at auctions, that way you know where the dog is coming from and you are more prepared with the issues it may have. Maybe they all come from the garage sales? I think rescue can be defined in many different ways by many different people. *I would just caution with the reality of how many pure breed 9 week old puppies are turned into rescue....*
> Amanda


that's the issue I'm having. But, like you said..maybe she rescues them from auctions. I hadn't thought of that. I guess I'd only looked back at this today, in hopes she'd put the little girl back on there, lol. I was just surprised to see a whole bunch of new purebred pups.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I don't know, Tritia..but for a *few hundred dollar adoption fee on 'purebreds', that doesn't seem like a money making venture*, but what do I know? Is this the same "Rescue" operation as the one that had that little girl?
> 
> Why not get on the list for Hav Rescue or Halo, too? I mean..just broaded the search.
> 
> Kara


I guess you're right. When you add in the cost to care for them, vet them, etc.
Maybe she just has a soft spot for the little ones, and rescues whole litters at a time, or something??
She was very nice in the few emails we had. Maybe I should email her again, ask where she gets her pups. She may have something in the future that I'm interested in.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, I know it is heartbreaking to look at those faces & not do something about it. But like you said, cost is an issue. You may spend less up front and "rescue" a pup, but the after vet care may be very high depending on where the pup came from. I am not sure if any seller would admit that they come from the mills, but you never know. This broker I went to had about 6 different kinds of puppies, but all puppies!! Thankfully, she took in the older rescue Maltese that I found a home for, but it was a yukky feeling to go in there and find all those puppies (prob. about 50) at one place. I know for sure that she could not have had these litters, there were no parent there, just puppies. A rescue is great, and I wish you all the luck and pray that you find the perfect pup that way - but we all want to be sure that it works for you and you are happy!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Laurie!
I really do agree with further cost down the line when you haven't any idea about health history, etc. It's a risk..for sure.
I'm honestly not looking into rescue, as a way to get a purebred pup, at a cheap rate. I do a lot with rescue groups local. Volenteer a ton at the shelter, etc. And at one point I swore I'd never "buy" another dog. But, never say never. I'm already drooling over a couple hav pups I've seen on a breeder's site that someone recommended. Maybe I can swear to never buy one AFTER this one??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:ound:Liar Liar pants on fire!!!ound:ound: You will probably end up with 2 in three years!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia, we have two people who always advertise Hav pups for sale in our local paper. Before I researched the breed, I called them. The woman told me she imports them from Europe. The other person never gave me a direct answer to my questions. I saw for the holidays they were asking $950 for a puppy.

I know that it is hard to justify the price of these puppies, especially in the economy we are in now. They said gas was going to be $4 per gal by February. But, think what it might cost you if you get one of these pups from a questionable person.

OOPS. Sorry, guess I was typing while Laurie was posting. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Michele-
I think I called those same people before I started to do research! Even then, something just didn't sit right with me. Then I found out the real story!

Tritia-good luck on your quest for a puppy, whatever you decide. I started with the intent on wanting to adopt a dog from a shelter but then something just came over me when I saw these Hav's!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tricia,

I'm not sure exactly what you're asking either. I found a rescue on Petfinder and felt a little unsure from the start about the orginazation but went threw with the process. 
I certainly have more questions than answers now 2 months post adoption. Since bringing the adorable dog home I have had to treat him for..and this is just a short list off the top of my head..ear mites and an ear infection, horribly dirty teeth and gums that had to be professionally cleaned, he's a year old, a broken tooth with an exposed root, 2 other teeth that needed extracted, fleas, tape worms, an ongoing battle with "very loose stools", a tiny little gut that is loaded with the wrong bacteria, causing horrible gas, and not at all in a funny way, giardia, and just today he spent the day at the vet drinking barium and having X-rays taken of his esophagus and his digestive track, looking for blockages. He pukes vile smelling liquid nightly, generally a dozen times or more. Today alone cost 305$. And there were no signs of blockages which means we still don't know what is causing the puking, which he is doing right now.

Don't get me wrong, I adore our new furbaby, he is absolutely precious and acts as happy as a clam, not a care in the world, but if money is part of the equation, we would have been further ahead buying a show puppy from a very reputable breeder. (plus there wouldn't be the heartache of watching his tiny body being sick)

Maybe we all need to trust our instincts more and go with our "gut".

Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess all I was asking, if some of it seemed odd to anyone else. The breeds she had and all. Since posting, she's added another yorkie, and taken off two shih tzus. Because I was curious, just where she does get the pups. I emailed her again. She said that they have mostly smaller puppies, because they foster in their homes. No kennel. That it's her, and two other families. 
And that they get them from "many different places". But, didn't get any more specific. I know she mentioned she has a pup coming in that the family decided not to keep after Christmas. 
I guess when you consider having them spayed/nuetered, and the other things I mentioned before (vaccines, wormed, microchip). The $300-$500 price doesn't seem too much. I know the Bichon rescue I've worked with asks close to the same. The basset rescue...$150.
I guess I was curious if anyone thought these could be backyard breeders trying to sell off purebred pups as "rescues".


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Tricia,
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what you're asking either. I found a rescue on Petfinder and felt a little unsure from the start about the orginazation but went threw with the process.
> I certainly have more questions than answers now 2 months post adoption. Since bringing the adorable dog home I have had to treat him for..and this is just a short list off the top of my head..ear mites and an ear infection, horribly dirty teeth and gums that had to be professionally cleaned, he's a year old, a broken tooth with an exposed root, 2 other teeth that needed extracted, fleas, tape worms, an ongoing battle with "very loose stools", a tiny little gut that is loaded with the wrong bacteria, causing horrible gas, and not at all in a funny way, giardia, and just today he spent the day at the vet drinking barium and having X-rays taken of his esophagus and his digestive track, looking for blockages. He pukes vile smelling liquid nightly, generally a dozen times or more. Today alone cost 305$. And there were no signs of blockages which means we still don't know what is causing the puking, which he is doing right now.
> ...


Wow, I'm sorry you're going through all that  I hope he gets through all this soon!
We rescued a basset from the shelter in Nov. on behalf of my sister who lives in another state. She just flew in last night and met her for the first time. She's brought up some concerns we hadn't noticed, that now has me very scared and freaked out


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tritia,
I think she could be a BYB but maybe she is a just a great person who rescues a lot of purebred puppies. I was hoping she would at least say she bought them at an auction (which I am not for to begin with). It literally looked like she had a litter of shih tzus when I looked. I thought maybe the mom was purchased or something but it is very rare to have a family turn in a puppy right after Christmas as well. I mean it happens but not the amount of puppies she has!

HRI is the organization a lot of havanese people work with. Just so you can see the age of dogs that are generally in rescue. http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...ontact=&name=&shelterid=AZ181&sort=&preview=1

Since I have been involved for a few years, you could probably count the number of puppies under a year on one hand. If you didn't count the number that needed a major surgery, I think you might be able to count two.

I mean I am all for rescue, but at the same token I am all for supporting great breeders. I think that helps keep dogs out of rescue as well.

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia,

It's odd to me that she has so many little puppies. They're very young, at the really cute stage and just the types of dogs that are in really high demand. When my local rescue gets a pup like this, they have tons of homes wanting them -and they usually only have one! People don't generally give up a pup at the really cute stage. JMO, but I would strongly suspect they are brokering dogs for BYB's. Something just doesn't smell right about that.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with Christy on that! I would not trust this pet finder thing to much.

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, she's now put up the Havanese boy she emailed me a pic of yesterday. 
This is the one that the family got for Christmas, and decided they didn't want.
Where did they get it?? Why didn't they return it to the breeder? If this was from a reputable breeder, they'd have had to pay quite a bit for this guy. And now..they turn him over to a rescue?



:suspicious:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Well, she's now put up the Havanese boy she emailed me a pic of yesterday.
> This is the one that the family got for Christmas, and decided they didn't want.
> Where did they get it?? Why didn't they return it to the breeder? If this was from a reputable breeder, they'd have had to pay quite a bit for this guy. And now..they turn him over to a rescue?
> 
> :suspicious:


So did this Havanese puppy suddenly appear just after you asked them if they had any Hav's available? What a coincidence! :suspicious::suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know much about brokers, but it sounds like she is in the broker business more than "rescue". Just a hunch.

If you really want to rescue a Hav, I'd go with Amanda's suggestion and check out HRI. My understanding is that you'd need to fill out an application first and then you'll get info when dogs are available. Hopefully someone can clarify exactly how it works.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

good buddy said:


> So did this Havanese puppy suddenly appear just after you asked them if they had any Hav's available? What a coincidence! :suspicious::suspicious:


I emailed, asking where she got her pups..since so many were little, purebreds. Then asked if the Havanese was a random rescue..because of her injury. She told me she had another coming in....
then asked if I wanted to see a pic.
He's a cutie, though


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't know much about brokers, but it sounds like she is in the broker business more than "rescue". Just a hunch.
> 
> If you really want to rescue a Hav, I'd go with Amanda's suggestion and check out HRI. My understanding is that you'd need to fill out an application first and then you'll get info when dogs are available. Hopefully someone can clarify exactly how it works.


I'll definitly look into that route. For now..I'm not 100% on anything. I'd love to go the rescue route. But. I'd also love to buy another Hav from an AWESOME breeder next time. I'm really up for whatever works for us..and a pup. 
I've read some about people buying older dogs. I love that idea, too. 
We're really in no rush.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Meant older dogs from breeders. Just to clarify


----------

